# [Solved] System clock running 3x faster after power loss

## airyk

The system clock on my system is running very very fast, it's gaining 2-3 seconds every second. I first noticed it when my compiz effects were responding much much more quickly than usual. I went to the hardware console and noticed that the cursor was blinking much faster than usual. so I did a "watch date" command and noticed that time was ticking by much much faster than it should be.

When I first tried to turn the computer on after the power loss, the system would not turn on. The power light goes on, but nothing else happened. When this occurs, I usually just let it sit for a couple hours, try again, and it's usually fine. I've always chalked this up to excess static electricity in the system, but I don't know if that's actually a legitimate reason that could be happening.

This is the first time I've experienced this time speed-up issue after one of these situations. I tried resetting the bios to the default values, which did nothing. I'm now rebuilding the kernel and modules in the hope that might fix it. Any other suggestions?

thanksLast edited by airyk on Fri May 28, 2010 7:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## airyk

I think this is a hardware issue. Rebuilding the kernel did nothing, so I booted the last version of the kernel I used on here and I got the same thing, system clock running 3x too fast.

More info:

The system is an AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+. The kernel is gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r10

----------

## Akkara

Try backing up and then removing /etc/adjtime

----------

## airyk

 *Akkara wrote:*   

> Try backing up and then removing /etc/adjtime

 

There was one there. I deleted it, and no change

----------

## airyk

I solved the problem by adding "noapic" to my kernel options. Just wish I knew why my system suddenly needed that to boot correctly

----------

